# Converting Mag Ride to Conventional Shocks



## mrehorst (Apr 13, 2019)

My 2008 TT Mk2 3.2l Roadster has mag ride shocks that are failing. As much as I like the car, I don't think it's worth the cost to replace the mag ride shocks with factory parts. I'm thinking of installing some Bilstein B6 shocks, but then I have to deal with the problem of the car's computer complaining about it.

Questions questions...
What is the nature of the computer's complaining? Will it disable the engine? Will it beep continuously? Will it turn on an MIL? All the above?

I have seen the KW Suspension kit for fooling the computer into thinking it still has mag ride shocks. Does it work reliably?

Can the mag ride system/warning be disabled via the VAG-COM and VCDS?

Thanks!


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Worth a read -

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1876763


----------



## Enky08 (Dec 7, 2018)

I have been told by many people who use the kw module with coilovers that they are terrible. 1 guy told me he had been through 3 sets in 12 months and that he was giving up.

I have an obdeleven guide on how to disable to magride warning lights and stop it affecting other systems. I have not used this guide myself yet so cannot vouch for it.

http://goodhewsauto.com/8j-tt-d-i-y-s-a ... t-magride/


----------



## Raffe (Apr 14, 2018)

I'm having a set of H&R Monotone coilovers fitted to my TTS next week with the Mag Ride coded out - I will report back once done.


----------



## Barr_end (Oct 19, 2016)

Raffe said:


> I'm having a set of H&R Monotone coilovers fitted to my TTS next week with the Mag Ride coded out - I will report back once done.


I'd be very interested to see the outcome of the coding on this!
Is yours a manual?

Just on the note of the KW modules, been running them for over 2 years on my TTS with no issues.


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

I had the KW kit on my old TTS and never had any problems.


----------



## mrehorst (Apr 13, 2019)

Thanks for all the input. I ordered a set of the KW V1s with the mag ride canceller kit.

I also got the VAG-COM and VCDS and was able to clear the intermittent contact warning on the air bag (I cleaned up the connector).

In case anyone is interested, the shocks have become very bouncy with mag ride engaged or not. I have 99,000 miles on the car. I'd say the shocks gave out at about 97k, but I didn't realize how bad it had become until my wife rode in the car with me and pointed it out. I drive the car every day and hadn't noticed the gradual change. It seems like the rear end is in worse shape than the front end, but it's a little hard to be sure.


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

Raffe said:


> I'm having a set of H&R Monotone coilovers fitted to my TTS next week with the Mag Ride coded out - I will report back once done.


any update?

what was the cost of the coilovers?


----------



## Raffe (Apr 14, 2018)

Apologies gents, forgot to report back.

Yes H&R Coilovers fitted and magride coded out (DSG car) - absolute night and day improvement, the handling is immense now and much more fun. Coilovers were around £1,000 from memory but part of a larger bill so not sure of absolute cost.

Couple of pics;


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

Raffe said:


> Apologies gents, forgot to report back.
> 
> Yes H&R Coilovers fitted and magride coded out (DSG car) - absolute night and day improvement, the handling is immense now and much more fun. Coilovers were around £1,000 from memory but part of a larger bill so not sure of absolute cost.
> 
> ...


Nice 
Where did you get installed and did they code out mag ride?

What issues symptoms and on which corner were you having?

Why the h&r ones?


----------



## iborg (Sep 26, 2014)

Also how smooth or jarring is the ride?

My wife hated the bouncy ride on my Mk1 with H and Rs but with stock shocks. I bought it that way and needed to upgrade the shocks but car was totaled before I could do that.


----------



## Raffe (Apr 14, 2018)

To answer the questions;

AKS Tuning supplied, fitted and set up the coilovers. They also coded out the Magride and did a fast road 4 wheel alignment.

Front n/s shock was leaking and at a cost of £430 each and needing to be replaced in pairs the coilovers were nearly the same cost as the front pair, inevitably the rears are going to leak at some point in the near future so it made financial sense to make the change.

I chose H&R as I went out in the AKS demo vehicle running them and thought the ride was excellent. AKS have fitted all the usual suspects KW, Bilstein etc and they rate these as the best all round option for ride comfort vs performance.

The ride isn't jarring it rides superbly, my wife didn't even realise anything was different when she went out in the car until I told her. I had a number of years in the Jap car scene with various Hondas on high end coilovers which made the cars ridiculously hard to drive, these are nothing like that.


----------



## iborg (Sep 26, 2014)

I'm interested in investigating this. I'm unable to find the H&R Monotone in the US. Any chance for a part number?

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

There must be other Mag Ride owners thinking this

Coilovers are more tracked focus is my thought

Surely mag ride can be replaced with standard dampers and shocks too, including aftermarket options without going full coilovers?


----------



## ashfinlayson (Oct 26, 2013)

Raffe said:


> To answer the questions;
> 
> AKS Tuning supplied, fitted and set up the coilovers. They also coded out the Magride and did a fast road 4 wheel alignment.
> 
> ...


Hey Raffe, for the record you don't need to replace them in pairs. Had my drivers side shock and top mount changed a few months ago with no issues, passed MOT yesterday with flying colours. Yes the passenger side shock will probably want doing at some point but not yet. Fair play going for coilovers, but for those that want to keep it stock, one at a time is fine.


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

Ashfinlayson how much did it cost for one corner?


----------



## mrehorst (Apr 13, 2019)

I ordered the KW V1's directly from KW almost a month ago and never heard a word from them about the order or a ship date. I called them today and was told the parts are not in stock and have to be manufactured in Germany then shipped over. They're going to send an email to Germany to find out when they'll be ready and then contact me. Why it took a call from me almost a month after I ordered to find this out is a mystery. The American work ethic strikes again!

I think I'll start shopping for an alternative.


----------



## ashfinlayson (Oct 26, 2013)

p1tse said:


> Ashfinlayson how much did it cost for one corner?


£600 inc labour at my local indie.


----------



## Collyrobbo (Feb 11, 2019)

p1tse said:


> There must be other Mag Ride owners thinking this
> 
> Coilovers are more tracked focus is my thought
> 
> Surely mag ride can be replaced with standard dampers and shocks too, including aftermarket options without going full coilovers?


Also interested in the feasibility of replacing the mag ride dampers with non coilover dampers but also hoping that via vcds that any errors can be coded out permanently. 
I find the mag ride set up quite harsh even in non sport mode ie damper button not activated.


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

mrehorst said:


> I ordered the KW V1's directly from KW almost a month ago and never heard a word from them about the order or a ship date. I called them today and was told the parts are not in stock and have to be manufactured in Germany then shipped over. They're going to send an email to Germany to find out when they'll be ready and then contact me. Why it took a call from me almost a month after I ordered to find this out is a mystery. The American work ethic strikes again!
> 
> I think I'll start shopping for an alternative.


That's pretty poor

Are you in the states or UK?

No other stockists with stock?


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

ashfinlayson said:


> p1tse said:
> 
> 
> > Ashfinlayson how much did it cost for one corner?
> ...


Ouch!


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

Collyrobbo said:


> p1tse said:
> 
> 
> > There must be other Mag Ride owners thinking this
> ...


I've heard bilstein b12 are very good for the money and setup, non coilovers.


----------



## mrehorst (Apr 13, 2019)

p1tse said:


> Are you in the states or UK?
> 
> No other stockists with stock?


I'm in the US. I'll start checking for distributors with stock. When I was looking a month ago the distributor sites I saw said they were out of stock which is why I ordered directly from KW Automotive.


----------



## ashfinlayson (Oct 26, 2013)

p1tse said:


> ashfinlayson said:
> 
> 
> > p1tse said:
> ...


The shock is £400 alone, then £40 for the top mount. I did look at refurbs but the saving doesn't outweigh the ball-ache of removing shocks and shipping them off.


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

ashfinlayson said:


> The shock is £400 alone, then £40 for the top mount. I did look at refurbs but the saving doesn't outweigh the ball-ache of removing shocks and shipping them off.


fully understand. 
then wheel alignment after the suspension messed with too?

think Bilstein B12 upgrade shocks and springs are around £600 for a whole set and probably more competent than mag rides too


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

Raffe said:


> To answer the questions;
> 
> AKS Tuning supplied, fitted and set up the coilovers. They also coded out the Magride and did a fast road 4 wheel alignment.
> 
> ...


Did you have to fit a cancellation MAG kit ?
Awesome GTI says it can't just be coded out and needs a cancellation kit which they stock a KW kit for £280 alone?


----------



## Raffe (Apr 14, 2018)

ashfinlayson said:


> Hey Raffe, for the record you don't need to replace them in pairs. Had my drivers side shock and top mount changed a few months ago with no issues, passed MOT yesterday with flying colours. Yes the passenger side shock will probably want doing at some point but not yet. Fair play going for coilovers, but for those that want to keep it stock, one at a time is fine.


I spoke to a number of different companies and they all recommend changing in pairs from a safety/driving dynamic perspective so that you have shocks which are performing equally. If you are happy thats fine but its not normal practice to ever change shocks individually.


----------



## Raffe (Apr 14, 2018)

p1tse said:


> Raffe said:
> 
> 
> > To answer the questions;
> ...


Nope coded out, Awesome of course are going to be more interested in selling you a magride delete kit at £280 rather than coding out the magride which takes 15mins max.


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

I messaged aks in the end and they replied saying it can be just coded out too
Thanks


----------



## mrehorst (Apr 13, 2019)

p1tse said:


> I messaged aks in the end and they replied saying it can be just coded out too
> Thanks


Did they tell you how to "code it out"?


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

mrehorst said:


> p1tse said:
> 
> 
> > I messaged aks in the end and they replied saying it can be just coded out too
> ...


I didn't ask the details as I would imagine they will be looking for the business to fit and code out
I would imagine via vag com ?


----------



## mrehorst (Apr 13, 2019)

After taking things apart and putting them back together 3 times, I finally had all the tools needed and managed to swap out the rear shocks and springs for the KW parts yesterday. The car no longer feels like a carnival ride! The mag-ride doo-dads supplied with the KW kit seems to be working- no complaints from the computer.

I'm waiting for new top mounts and bearings to be delivered on Tuesday, and I'll get the front struts replaced next weekend.


----------



## nick2000 (Oct 14, 2018)

mrehorst said:


> After taking things apart and putting them back together 3 times, I finally had all the tools needed and managed to swap out the rear shocks and springs for the KW parts yesterday. The car no longer feels like a carnival ride! The mag-ride doo-dads supplied with the KW kit seems to be working- no complaints from the computer.
> 
> I'm waiting for new top mounts and bearings to be delivered on Tuesday, and I'll get the front struts replaced next weekend.


mrehost - can I ask, the 'mag-ride doo dads'  is that simply a two pin connector box that connects to what WAS the mag ride shock ? Or is something more complex that connects onto the CAN bus ? Thanks !


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Two pin connector and probably some kind of liquid filling similar to the mag ride.


----------



## nick2000 (Oct 14, 2018)

qooqiiu said:


> Two pin connector and probably some kind of liquid filling similar to the mag ride.


qooqiiu thanks for that.

I am wondering if it just a low ohmic value power resistor to simulate the connection of the mag ride coil.


----------



## HAWKS (Mar 31, 2018)

Are mk7 Golf R front/rear mag struts the same as 8J tt?


----------



## iborg (Sep 26, 2014)

What all tools were required?


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

For the rears.. 16mm socket for the shock mount bolts. 21mm for the bottom shock bolt to hub assembly. 18mm socket and (I think) 17mm to counter hold the nut to lower the control arm to fit the spring. The cancelling kit is as seen. Just clips into the OEM plug. Then you cable tie it to the existing cables that protrude from the body. The KW mount to shock comes with 2 x 17mm nuts to secure the mount to the shock. You'll need a 17mm deep socket and a 5mm Allen to counter hold the shaft. A 17mm spark plug socket would be good as you can use a spanner to tighten it. There is a specific tool that is open and allows you to counter hold the shaft but I doubt many people wouldn't have that. I used a normal deep socket with a long 5mm Alan through it and a pair of long adjustable pliers. It only needs to be torqued to 25nm so is easily achievable even gripping a round socket.

The front require.. 24mm socket for the outer drive shaft bolt. M10 triple square for the drive shaft / m14 triple square for the bolt that secures the strut to the hub. 16mm socket for the 3 nuts lower ball joint . A strut splitter to prise the hub a fraction so the shaft can be lifted out. A 1/4 ratchet can be substituted for this. You could easily use some other tool for splitting it slightly a flat screwdriver would work. 13mm socket for the top mount bolts. And a 21mm socket for the shock to top mount bolt.

This is for the KW install. I didn't see any clean way of taking part the Audi mag ride top mounts. So if you're thinking of changing you'll need to buy new mounts.


----------



## mrehorst (Apr 13, 2019)

In my '08 TT quattro roadster, taking out the rear spring allows access to the lower shock mounting bolt except that the lower control arm interferes with straight access to the bolt. I removed the bolt from the lower control arm (at the wheel) and was then able to push the control arm down far enough to get the impact wrench onto the lower shock bolt. You have to be careful not to push the control arm down too far because the ride height sensor is attached to it and parts of it appear to be made of plastic.

If you have a smaller impact wrench than I did you might be able to get the shock out without taking out the control arm bolt.

For the front struts, will I need impact tools for the M10 and M14 triple squares?


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

I was able to get the lower shock bolt out whilst the spring was in place but there was not enough room to get a torque wrench on it so to reinstall you should bring the control are up after you've torqued up that bolt (180NM)

I for got about the level sensors. They're two T25 torx bolts each side.


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

You can crack the triple squares off without the need for impact drivers.


----------



## HAWKS (Mar 31, 2018)

Had to bite the bullet an order KW variant 1 coilovers today.  
MOT Failure on both rear mag shocks wet(as suspected by me) an front left mag wet too.
Ordered from Awesome including fitting, but 6-8weeks order delay from KW


----------



## nick2000 (Oct 14, 2018)

HAWKS said:


> Had to bite the bullet an order KW variant 1 coilovers today.
> MOT Failure on both rear mag shocks wet(as suspected by me) an front left mag wet too.
> Ordered from Awesome including fitting, but 6-8weeks order delay from KW


Hawks - out of interest what was your mileage on the failed shocks ?


----------



## bmor (Nov 5, 2015)

I'll add my info on damper change, I replaced the two fronts which had stiffened up and both rears which were starting to leak at 105K.


----------



## HAWKS (Mar 31, 2018)

I started thinking the rears were soft @ 55,000miles but the fronts seemed to feel ok.
Failed Mot @ 59,000 miles.
Both rears & 1 front dampers wet. :x


----------



## nick2000 (Oct 14, 2018)

thanks for the feedback BMOR & HAWKS, was interested to know if they go at a rough mileage - but it seems no common mileage correlation in this case at 55k and 105k.


----------



## bmor (Nov 5, 2015)

Sorry, should have said replaced at 105,000 km./ 65,200 miles.


----------



## HAWKS (Mar 31, 2018)

It wont just be mileage, age will have played a big part in it too.
Mines 2006, bmor is 2008.


----------



## r_turner01 (Sep 12, 2018)

I have a full set of RS non mag ride shocks and springs in the for sale section, all perfect condition, sat in a box needing a new home, done 64k and never seen a winter.

If any good to someone message me and will work something out.


----------



## HAWKS (Mar 31, 2018)

When changing from Mag rides to Kw coilovers,will i need anything else, ie top mounts, bushes.
Part numbers, prices. 
Thanks.


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

It's always good to completely refresh the entire suspension.

For the front...
Bearing .
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VAG-Group-VW ... 2289402928

Top mount ..
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2x-MEYLE-Fro ... Sw2xRYh0La

Rear 
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/FOR-AUDI-SEA ... SwFs1cSfEA

As well as genuine Audi parts (not sure who makes them) lemforder 
Also makes excellent OE quality parts. I've never had an issue with Meyle though. Meyle HD is better but not all parts are made in their "HD" range.

As you can see all these associated parts do not cost the earth.


----------



## mrehorst (Apr 13, 2019)

st**m****ffU888ThG88!!!!

I still haven't put the front struts and top mounts in. I'm stymied by the go*****mned stabilizer bar link. That thing will not come off. I hit it with the impact wrench and the bolt spins with the nut. Anyone have any secret techniques I'm missing? The bolt has a hole in the end, but it doesn't seem to be a tool hole...

If I have to I'll break the nuts off. Does anyone know the specs on the nuts?

I know I could just replace the links, but then I'd have to get the bottom end off and the nut is facing in a difficult direction...


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

You'll need either a m6 or m8 triple spline (m6 seems more like the obvious size) "ZCN" in your country )) to counter hold whilst you undo the nut. It'll be full of mud and crap disguising what it is.


----------



## mrehorst (Apr 13, 2019)

Great! I have those- it didn't occur to me that it might be one of that type. I'll get a squirt bottle and rinse out the end of the bolt. Thanks!


----------



## mrehorst (Apr 13, 2019)

Well, I never got the front struts installed:
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1-FmZI ... HlZWd3dLlg

Anyone need a pair of never-installed front struts with the mag ride dongles?


----------



## Iceblue (Jul 20, 2018)

Hey are you Ok and what a bummer. Looks like it was a nice car. Hopefully the insurance payout will get you another TT if they write it off.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Dude! That totally sucks, hope you're okay!! Sad to see your Roadster bite the dust.  Hopefully Audi's safety engineering team did the job right and kept you safe and sound!


----------



## mrehorst (Apr 13, 2019)

I'm OK. I was in middle of 3 lanes, road under construction, concrete barriers on both sides and no shoulders, pouring rain, about 50 mph, I think. A pickup truck in the right lane about 50-100 feet ahead of me hit the barrier and I saw the rear of the truck jump up into the air and then all the crap he had in the back of the truck flew out across the road in front of me as the truck spun into my lane. The only thing that went through my head at that moment was "damn, there goes my beautiful car". I swerved left to miss the truck but didn't make it and the whole passenger side (right) of the car got trashed, window exploded. I then swerved to the right and I may have hit the concrete barrier and then spun 180 degrees and ended up facing opposite direction, in the right lane. About 5-7 seconds in all, I think. The truck ended up in the middle lane facing forward. His airbags went off, mine didn't. I had no injuries or discomfort after, so it makes sense the air bags didn't go off- I didn't really hit a direct blow on either the front or the side of the car. I'm not sure but other cars behind us may have hit each other to avoid us.

Insurance is going to write it off because the car isn't worth the repair cost. Now I'm deciding what to get next. I'm really tempted to get another TT roadster, a newer model.


----------



## Iceblue (Jul 20, 2018)

Great news and sounds like the car handled it really well from a safety point of view despite not deploying the airbags.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Glad you're okay and all in one piece. Yeah, get yourself another one and you'll be good to go.

I'll admit it. Every time I see a face-lift Roadster, I feel a slight twinge of envy. They're really nice.

But then I open up my VR-6 on the a-bahn and that twinge magically turns into exhilaration!


----------



## Cheshire cat (Sep 18, 2011)

Just returned from dealer after a DSG oil change at 45K. They tell me that one of the rear shocks is leaking and have quoted £520.00 to replace it.

My car is a TTS. Will the BIlstein B12 kit fit? Anyone fitted it to a TTS?


----------

